# new here and looking for some advice on our princess



## dirtracer27x (Jul 1, 2013)

hi so quickly before i get started we are new to the site.we found are chi about 1.5 years ago,we believe she was abandoned by someone who lost there house.not sure on her age but when we took her in for some shots the vet estimated around 5 years,i think maybe alittle older because of alot of grey hair.she has always seemed very healthy and playful,alittle picky on dry food but always eats.i was away for the weekend and when i arrived home my wife told me princess was acting very strange.she would normally be very scared of me and other males,but adores my wife and has latched on to her.she follows her everywhere.while i was gone my wife told me she would yelp alittle when she would move in bed or pick her up,wich is not normal at all.she just looks sad now.i feel like her tummy is bloted alittle more than normal.she seems to be getting water and food alright.yesterday was over 100 degrees out side and she spent some time outside.my mother inlaw seems to think she has heat stroke,i dont myself.she has been inside the ac since i got home.princess was incontact with a male chi about 3-4 weeks ago and we did catch him mount her several times.could she be pregnant?i dont want her to be but i would rather her be pregnant than sick.she looks as she has had a few litters already.is 5 years old too old for babys?any help would be great,i know this isnt much info but i thought i would at least see what others might think,my wife and daughter absolutely love princess so i want to find out as much info as i can,thanks.

and i have been search the forum but have not found much as yet


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would take her to the vet ASAP to find out if she is in fact pregnant. If so, you can get an emergency spay/abort if you choose. Or she can have pups. But you need to know for sure if she is pregnant. 

I would be concerned that you could be bringing unregistered, possibly mixed pups (could she have tied with any other pups while outside? There can be multiple fathers of one litter) into a world where there are so many pups, mixes and pure bred, that don't have homes. 

If she were my dog and if she were pregnant, I would spay/abort for those reasons and your girls health. If you choose not to do that, some people here are experienced and can help. 

If she isn't pregnant, PLEASE spay her. And for future reference, you shouldn't ever leave an unaltered female outside unsupervised because male dogs will do just about anything to get to a female in heat. 

It sounds like SOMETHING is wrong, whether pregnancy or not. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree to get her to the vet. It might not necessarily be a pregnancy, could be something else like a blockage. Best to get her checked ASAP to rule out anything serious and make a plan if she is pregnant. Hope everything goes okay! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

it could either be pregnancy or she ate something that didn't agree with her. Is she pooping ok? if she hasn't pooped she could have a blockage, which can be dangerous. I would take her to the vet asap. I won't go as far as saying abort the pregnancy unless it is dangerous to her, but definitely confirm what is going on. Is she is in fact prego your going to need to know what to do when the puppies come


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

and please please please have her spayed


----------



## dirtracer27x (Jul 1, 2013)

thanks for the advice,we have a vet appt. later today.ill see what they say and let you guys know,thanks for the advice.she seems to be wimping less but still not her usual self.she is urinateing but havent notice any stools lately.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Good Luck to you, please keep up posted!!!


----------



## dirtracer27x (Jul 1, 2013)

ok so just got back,vet says everything looks normal as far as a check up is concerned.he did say her mam glands were a bit swollen but temp was normal at 99.4.he said keep a eye on her in the next few weeks to see if her tummy gets any bigger,if so i will take her back in.hopefully it was just heat related because she seems a bit better today,keep you guys posted


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Please get another opinion. Your baby needs blood work and X-rays. There could be something seriously wrong with her. In addition, if you wait too long to find out if she is, in fact, pregnant, you loose the opportunity to spay/abort (or, at minimum, prepare for pups, start finding homes, and saving for a c-section).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

why C-section?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Chihuahuas are not easy to breed, often the pups have to be delivered by Caesarian, which is always expensive.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Especially if the male(s) is unknown. Larger pups can potentially kill the mother.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh, Makes sense, I know nothing about breeding


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also ask about Pyometra (very common)

PetMD Mobile - Dog Health Article


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I was just going to say pyrometria too. A 'closed' pyromtria can kill a female very quickly. Was she 'in heat' when the male mounted her? I assume she was. Males will mount any female---in heat or not. Did you have to pull him off? I agree a spay would take care of both the infection (if she has it) and future problems.


----------

